# Was anyone else scared?



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I make a goal for myself every year to learn something new. For 2013 I want to learn to make soap using milk from my goats. To be honest, however, the lye scares me. Did anyone else feel this way when first starting?


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

Lye is an amazing tool, and needs to be respected. There are a few ground rules...

Wear eye protection. Always.

Keep kids and pets out of the kitchen, as the last thing you needs is to trip over someone with your liquid lye in your hand. You also don't want anyone pulling the container off the counter.

I use a plastic pitcher labeled "LYE" for lye only, and my plastic spoons and spatulas are for soap only, but anything stainless does double duty.

If you know anyone who makes soap, see if they will walk you through the first batch...makes it a lot less scary.

Lye is not a rabid dog--it is more like fire. It has great power, but you have to be in control.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sure. I made soap before having kids, then again after they were teenagers.
No kids or pets running around while you are making it.
Lye/water will melt plastic containers, ask me how I know.
Lye/water can burn your skin and blind you, wear goggles and have water/vinegar solution on hand in case you splash.
Lye/water can wreck the finish on counter tops.
Only use stainless steel containers, and no stainless steel spoons that have aluminum rivets, ask me how I know. 
No aluminum pans.
Always pour lye into water and never water into lye. Cover everything in many layers of newspaper before you start.
Once you figure all that out, enjoy it, it can be a fun and safe hobby. ~feather


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, I was very aprehensive when I first started using lye, but following safety guidelines helps one feel more confident.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, my brave friend did the stirring for our first batch. We did it on the deck, outside. The fumes were pretty strong and you didn't want to be downwind of them. Now it doesn't bother me as much but I do have respect for the danger it poses and I still do it outside. 

You can do it. Just be aware of where everyone is and follow the directions exactly.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

The only thing that really had me worried were the fumes, but I did wear gloves and eye protection.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I was a little nervous the 1st time as well. I was so worried I made my 1st batch in the garage on the cement floor.

I now do it in the kitchen but I always wear gloves, have my glasses on. Stainless steel bowl for the lye/milk mixture. 
Have your molds all ready laid out & ready for pouring & have fun. I Love making soap now.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Like everyone else, I was also nervous the first time. But if you use the safety rules, you'll be fine. I teach soap making classes on our farm and I will say that the majority of folks that attend are nervous about the lye aspect of soap-making. Its natural


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I was nervous too. Be careful though - once you do it successfully you will be addicted.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

HMF, sure wish you lived closer, cause I would love to learn to make soap. I would if you would! I guess I'll see if I can find someone that makes soap to learn from them. Good luck with your new hobby, you have inspired me!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Not nervous, but very leery. I've had to hand clean my oven for years, so I knew enough about lye to use the safety precautions.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Treat it like you would treat bleach or some other possibly harmful substance. Wear gloves and goggles, and long pants and shoes. I once had a few lye granules get in between my sock and my ankle. Burned, but once I realized what it was I put vinegar on it and I was fine. Also, use a dryer sheet to wipe out the container you pour your lye into. Sometimes static energy will cause the lye to scatter when you pour it. 

Don't let fear of lye stop you from soaping, because it isn't *that* dangerous. I mean, it can be if you're irresponsible with it, but if you're sensible about it it's no big deal.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

> I once had a few lye granules get in between my sock and my ankle. Burned, but once I realized what it was I put vinegar on it and I was fine.


If you get lye crystals on your skin or surface, please DILUTE it with COPIOUS AMOUNTS OF *WATER*. This weakens the lye and washes it away.

Yes, vinegar can 'neutralize' the lye, but since you would be adding an acid to a base, you are causing the same thermal reaction that takes place with your soap. You can actually cause a worse burn using vinegar than just water.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

Ditto all the safety tips...my gloves reach my elbows. First batch was made in a class. Explained everything to hubby and he helps out so I stay calmer.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I find that when I pour my lye on the frozen goat milk cubes it does not produce fumes.

Do not have added issues around you when you first make it - Have an extra pair of gloves out and ready, just in case. Other than that I have more fear of my wand mixer than of the lye!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

The only thing I can add is to make soap using water before you attempt using milk. You'll just get a better "feel" for the process.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Scared the first time, who me? Of course! 
A little fear will make you respect the lye and it will go better IMHO than if you are not as careful and careless, that is when accidents happen.
I had to just take a deep breath and pretend I was not scared for DH who would have just told me why bother and I never would have tried the first time 10 years ago.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I was scared the first time I drove a car, too. 2,000 pounds of metal all mangled, not a pretty pic. I agree with what everyone else has said regarding safety precautions. I'm sure you are a pro at it by now, but if anyone else is contemplating and apprehensive--follow the advise and watch a million Youtube videos for safe handling. There is a Youtube video for everything and when you combine reading with seeing...it makes doing much easier!


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

I grew up with lye in the house as we always used it for drain cleaner. So no I was not afraid of it and no I do not use protection. But yes I am careful and do respect it. Since I use tall pitcher and make small batches of soap fumes are more a problem than splash.


----------

